# Expanding foam and silicone



## Spawn (Oct 19, 2009)

Just a quick question... 

Can any expanding foam be used and any silicone along as it is aquarium grade so it is safe with animals? 

I'm looking to do a planted viv covering the foam with Eco earth

Thanks


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i use wilcinsons expanding foam or wickes own and as for silicone must be aquarium grade as the stuff used around the home from places like b and q ,wickes etc will have mould inhibitors and fungicides


----------



## Spawn (Oct 19, 2009)

i found some unibond "no more big gaps fast setting expanding foam filler" that would be fine as long as i cover it with alot of silicone and eco earth ? 

any recomendations to cheap silicone ?

thanks


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Spawn said:


> i found some unibond "no more big gaps fast setting expanding foam filler" that would be fine as long as i cover it with alot of silicone and eco earth ?
> 
> any recomendations to cheap silicone ?
> 
> thanks


all seems to cost £5-£7 i get mine from dartfrog.co.uk gorilla glue is getting more popular though


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

sambridge15 said:


> all seems to cost £5-£7 i get mine from dartfrog.co.uk gorilla glue is getting more popular though


Gorilla glue isn't not toxic. I know because its something I wanted to use myself.

Definitely not reptile safe tbh.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Krispy1984 said:


> Gorilla glue isn't not toxic. I know because its something I wanted to use myself.
> 
> Definitely not reptile safe tbh.



it is kind of... something is only toxic if they at it, it doesn't give off any fumes when it's cured and seeing as it's got a layer of eco earth pressed on it; then it's 'safe' in the aspect that it has to be a highly retarded critter that gets poisoned by it.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Krispy1984 said:


> Gorilla glue isn't not toxic. I know because its something I wanted to use myself.
> 
> Definitely not reptile safe tbh.


People use gorilla glue for dartfrog backgrounds - these are incredibly sensitive creatures that absorb toxins through their skin. If they are OK with gorilla glue, im sure anything else will be! 

Unless it plans on eating a fair bit of the background... it would have to fail pretty badly at life for that...


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Meko said:


> it is kind of... something is only toxic if they at it, it doesn't give off any fumes when it's cured and seeing as it's got a layer of eco earth pressed on it; then it's 'safe' in the aspect that it has to be a highly retarded critter that gets poisoned by it.


Words of wisdom : victory:

I use Dow Corning 781, and so does my local zoo, neither of us have ever had any problems : victory:

http://www.geocel.co.uk/dynpdfs/14.pdf

Good luck

Jay


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Krispy1984 said:


> Gorilla glue isn't not toxic. I know because its something I wanted to use myself.
> 
> Definitely not reptile safe tbh.



uh its very reptile safe tried and tested:no1:


----------

